# Skull Walls



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I finished 3 panels of my skull walls. Got 3 more to go. It's done in the usual way: Foam skulls stuck on with Great Stuff. I cut some holes in the panels and put some pink foam in there and used Hot Wire tools to cut the foam to fit the holes. I know it doesn't look it, but it took me longer to paint than anything else.

This is one side of the skull wall room. There will be three 4' x 8' panels on the other side of the room as well. There are two bucky corpses for each side. There will also be 2 bucky corpses hanging from the ceiling beams that the visitors will have to navigate around. The next set of walls will have a large hole for a costumed skeleton character to stand behind, which will be the scare for the room.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's FREAKING AWESOME!


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

VERY nice!!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Sweeet,,, I need some of those


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

REALLY nice HZ


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow. That is a lot of work and nice details.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

That's to die for! Killer job!


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome work!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

oh WOW.... SWEEEEEEET! i am truly humbled. That is absolutely beautiful HZ. If you don't feature walk-through video of all this on the '09 haunt DVD you realize you will get lynched by an angry mob of Hauntforumers with torches and pitchforks.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I just love those...
Great Job HZ..
how many skulls you use( did you make them -the skulls).
I want one of these in my screenhouse
your display is gonna rock


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those are amazing! Any pics of the process itself? also, where do you get the skulls/bones? Is that 2 inch foam board?
Truly artistic..a real Hollywood look.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Wow - that is so cool. I was wondering about all the skeletons/skulls too. There's an awful lot of them - do you make them?


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice walls. Did you make the foam skulls or purchase them?


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I like it alot...same question about skulls. I recognize some of them as foam skulls. Did you do a mass buy or just collected them thru the years?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

You suck! 


Seriously Great Job!!

Now I'm thinking how awesome that would be to improve my maze. The plans for '09 have begun.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Unbelievable!! Love it, very professional looking.:jol:


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

I agree with Lilly, AWESOME. I want one. You must do a "how too" on this.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

The majority are foam skulls that I made. If you are fortunate enough to be attending the New England Haunters Gathering I'll be teaching the process for making molds and casting. I do plan how-to's for it as well, but my new web site won't be going up until after Halloween due to lack of time.

I will be sure to take lots of pictures of the wall-process when constructing the next three panels. That's a habit I need to start getting into. I should know better at this point.

There are a lot of how-to's out there for this process, usually with columns, but there are a few things I've done that I haven't seen yet. I used 3-4 cans of Great Stuff on each panel. It probably doesn't look like it because I "knocked down" the expanding foam. What I mean by this is as the foam expands I pat it down with my hand (double plastic gloved) so it gives it a different texture. The recessed areas is what I really need pictures of. It's hard to just explain how it was done without pics.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really cool. Looking forward to the how to.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Frickin' Awesome!!!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Damn. That kicks ass. Wish I could see it in person.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Very nice looking wall panels. Awesome!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Lilly said:


> I just love those...
> Great Job HZ..
> how many skulls you use( did you make them -the skulls).
> I want one of these in my screenhouse
> your display is gonna rock


I averaged 15 skulls per 8' x 4' panel. Any skull that is a profile is a store bought skull that I cut in half. All the front facing skulls (with one exception) are the ones I made.

Thank you everyone for your kind words.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Sweet......


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

dude you added more to it ---wow looks great=ill have to come bye when your working on the others


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Most impressive!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Fantastic job! I've been wanting to make walls like this for a while (ever since I saw the Scarefactory ones) but wasn't sure it would be possible...
Thanks for proving it is!
Super duper job on them.
Can't wait for the how-to!
.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I , just like everybody else, think that this is awesome.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Awsome job on the walls!!!!! Wow.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Seriously, HZ, how much do you have tied up in skulls? Or do you make your own (or pilfer from the local morgue/cemetery).


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's you answer.



HalloweenZombie said:


> I averaged 15 skulls per 8' x 4' panel. Any skull that is a profile is a store bought skull that I cut in half. All the front facing skulls (with one exception) are the ones I made.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your kind words.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, very impressive.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Here's you answer.


Well, Sickie, that would have involved me reading the whole post. Like a lazy DumbF*** I just asked the same question 10 people before me did.

I kneel humbled before you all, awaiting your punishment.

Seriously cool wall though.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Just trying to help out.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Bilbo said:


> Seriously, HZ, how much do you have tied up in skulls? Or do you make your own (or pilfer from the local morgue/cemetery).


To elaborate on skull costs, I figure each skull I made cost me a buck, but to get that cost down I had to make a lot. Had I made only a few skulls it would have cost me like $12 each or something. Each skull I store bought was anywhere from $2-4. I bought with Michaels coupons and bought some after Halloween. Plus, cutting them in half saves money too.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

so how much did all those skulls cost?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Wowee, HZ! That's a really creepy effect, I like it. I may have to try that idea one day. I've been wanting to make a well for an animated drowned ghost like in the movie "The Ring", that'd work awesome for the outside of the well.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

pyro said:


> so how much did all those skulls cost?


About a buck three forty two. Plus tax.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

o i thought it was a buck two ten


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

pyro said:


> o i thought it was a buck two ten


Only with a coupon.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

All I can say is AMAZING!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow, foam cast skulls? Sweet! Excellent job...I love it!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

awe inspiring! really, i'm awefully inspired now!(i must get some dragon skin...must get some dragon skin...)


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Love it, love it, love it!!! Beautifully done HZ


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I wanta see your haunt this year now!! That is going to be sooooooooo sweet all set up, yea you better do the 09 hauntforum video!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

buckaneerbabe said:


> I wanta see your haunt this year now!! That is going to be sooooooooo sweet all set up, yea you better do the 09 hauntforum video!!!


OK! OK! I'll definitely get some video of the haunt this year and send it to Zombie-F. You talked me into it.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Great job on those walls! Wish I could catch your class on mold making and casting but I am in the middle of a move and won't be going anywhere for a while. On the plus side, for the first time, I will have my own house for a yard display/haunt! Dave the Dead has been teaching me some basic principles of molding and casting and I can't wait to try them out. So far I have been hoarding materials: Dragon Skin, FoamIt and FlexFoamIt, Sonite Wax, Plasti-paste, clay, plaster bandages, ThiVex thickener, and the list goes on...


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

And in case anyone was wondering, no, I'm not a Smooth-On rep...


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

HalloweenZombie said:


> OK! OK! I'll definitely get some video of the haunt this year and send it to Zombie-F. You talked me into it.


Knew all it would take was a little sweet talk!!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

I love it. Awesome job!!!!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Man those are good! Great detail work. I love the insets of the skulls and full skeletons. Add a scare at the end and it's perfect. Great job.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wonderfull Job!!!


----------



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

Simply stunning. I'm always amazed at, yet rarely surprised by, the talent and creativity by the people in our hobby. Well done.

Any hints on how you did the skellies? Not the corpsed ones, the ones protruding from the walls....those ribcages are awesome.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Aelwyn said:


> That's FREAKING AWESOME!


that is all that needs to be said.
except for:
Oh my god!
and
holy f%#king s#*t!

reminds me of the 35th level of DOOM 2.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Don't know how I missed this, but what they said. Most of us wouldn't get past talking about how cool this would be. Thanks for the inspiration HZ.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW!!! That looks so totally amazing. The attention to detail really pays off. I love all the diff. textures and the painting makes it come alive - so to speak!  Looking forward to seeing the other panels and the completed set up.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

omg, i am so inspired! how did you get the wispy stone effect with the grat stuff?


----------

